# ANZ Online Call Account



## GreatPig (14 August 2005)

Just noticed this Online Call Account at ANZ.

Supposedly no fees and charges and for balances of $2K or more pays 6.5% pa, calculated daily and paid monthly. That's better even than BankWest.

Perhaps worth looking at if you bank with ANZ.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## Julia (14 August 2005)

Great Pig.

Thanks for that.  I'll look into this tomorrow - sounds good.

Has anyone had any experience of Allco hybrid securities?  They are currently offering "Allco Max"  units issued at $1.00 with free option exercisable at $1.00 with expiry date of September 2006.
AAA rating.
Return of Bank Bill swap rate + 4.78% (approx 10.25% using current BBSW rates).

Julia


----------



## yada (14 August 2005)

GreatPig said:
			
		

> Just noticed this Online Call Account at ANZ.
> 
> Supposedly no fees and charges and for balances of $2K or more pays 6.5% pa, calculated daily and paid monthly. That's better even than BankWest.
> 
> ...




Wish I'd have known before I signed up with Bankwest! I guess I could set up 2 accounts, but I don't really wasnt too many bank acct's.

Funnily enough I'm pretty sure ANZ owns Esanda. They seem to be putting more effort in to advertising that product than their own.


----------



## GreatPig (14 August 2005)

yada said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure ANZ owns Esanda



Yes, they do. Have done for a long time.

My wife banks with ANZ and currently uses their Online Saver account (which doesn't seem to be available any more). That only pays 5.45% pa though, so we're going to enquire about this Online Call account as well.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## louie (14 August 2005)

I think its ANZ in New Zealand not Australia.


----------



## GreatPig (15 August 2005)

Oh... so it is  

Damn... gotta remember to read the whole thing!

Cheers,
GP


----------



## son of baglimit (17 August 2005)

well i guess that killed this thread - NEXT


----------

